

Easing to Help? 'Don't Fool Ourselves': IMF Chief Economist - SriniK
http://www.cnbc.com/id/39548222
&#60;i&#62; Instead, what needs to be done is fiscal consolidation in advanced countries and external rebalancing — where net exports need to rise in the developed nations while the rest of the world reduce their trade surplus. &#60;/i&#62;
======
SriniK
_Instead, what needs to be done is fiscal consolidation in advanced countries
and external rebalancing — where net exports need to rise in the developed
nations while the rest of the world reduce their trade surplus._

Totally agree

